# UFC Fight Night 19 : Diaz vs. Guillard



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

September 16, 2009
Cox Convention Center 
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma


*Main Card :*

Lightweight bout: Nate Diaz vs. Melvin Guillard 
Lightweight bout: Gray Maynard vs. Roger Huerta 
Welterweight bout: Carlos Condit vs. Chris Lytle 
Middleweight bout: Nate Quarry vs. Tim Credeur

*Other announced matchups :*

Light Heavyweight bout: Steve Cantwell vs. Brian Stann 
Welterweight bout: Chris Wilson vs. Mike Pyle 
Lightweight bout: Sam Stout vs. Kyle Bradley
Lightweight bout: Jeremy Stephens vs. Justin Buchholz 
Welterweight bout: Brock Larson vs. Mike Pierce
Middleweight bout: Ryan Jensen vs. Steve Steinbeiss

*Other announced matchups :*

Middleweight bout: Aaron Simpson vs. Dan Miller 
​


----------



## Antonik (Jan 5, 2008)

i thought huerta was taking a break from the UFC.


----------



## MMAMoneyLine (Jun 12, 2009)

Man...Maynard is getting a real raw deal. First he gets passed up for a title shot at Penn/Florian. Now, he can't even main event a UFN over two guys who aren't even in the top 5.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Antonik said:


> i thought huerta was taking a break from the UFC.


i seem to recall he only had a single fight remaining in his contract, probably just finishing it out.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Quarry Vs Credur Should be pretty swell!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Lightweight bout: *Nate Diaz* vs. Melvin Guillard
Lightweight bout: Gray Maynard vs. *Roger Huerta*

Lightweight bout: Ronnys Torres vs. *Jeremy Stephens*
Welterweight bout: *Chris Wilson* vs. Mike Pyle
Lightweight bout: Kyle Bradley vs. *Sam Stout*
Middleweight bout: Tim Credeur vs. *Nate Quarry*
Middleweight bout: *Steve Steinbeiss* vs. Ryan Jensen


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't give a crap about Diaz vs. Guillard? No disrespect to either fighter but Diaz is on a slide and Guillard's lack of ground game makes him a non-threat in the LW division.

Huerta vs. Maynard is a much more interesting match-up. Classic striker vs. grappler....come on UFC!!! What the heck?


----------



## sglong (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree that maynard and huerta should be the main event. but diaz and guillard will probably be the more exctiting fight in my opinion. im just pumped that guillard is back. he is exciting and has some crazy potential.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Diaz will make very quick work of the in-experienced ground game Melvin Guillard. If it stays standing, however I fear that Nate won't last very long at all. Mel has crazy heavy hands and Diaz doesn't really have the worlds best chin, so we will see. Goes to ground - Diaz, Stays standing - Melvin. Thats it.

Oh, and if it means anything, I think that Maynard vs. Huerta will definitely be the best fight of the night as well. :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure on what you mean by Diaz not having the best chin. Do you mean literally or are you saying he has a suspect chin? The Diaz brothers are tough guys and Nate Diaz has never been knocked out in his professional career or even finished by technical knock out. Just clarifying on what you mean by that.

That being said, I think he can win this fight by submission. I think his stand up is good enough to not get finished, and he has the ground game to submit Guillard in my opinion.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bcbjj said:


> Diaz will make very quick work of the in-experienced ground game Melvin Guillard. If it stays standing, however I fear that Nate won't last very long at all. Mel has crazy heavy hands and Diaz doesn't really have the worlds best chin, so we will see. Goes to ground - Diaz, Stays standing - Melvin. Thats it.
> 
> Oh, and if it means anything, I think that Maynard vs. Huerta will definitely be the best fight of the night as well. :thumb02:


don't see how anyone who watched him take those monster elbows from pellegrino and act like he hadn't even been hit about five seconds later could say nate's chin might not be top-notch.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Should be interesting. Both guys like to talk a ton of trash.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HexRei said:


> don't see how anyone who watched him take those monster elbows from pellegrino and act like he hadn't even been hit about five seconds later could say nate's chin might not be top-notch.


Do you think Kurt has more power than Melvin? :confused02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bcbjj said:


> Do you think Kurt has more power than Melvin? :confused02:


Melvin might have more power, but you still haven't explained why you think Nate has a weak chin- the guy has never been knocked out or even seriously rocked. And Guillard has been subbed many times by weaker ground fighters than Nate. I'd be glad to sig bet you that Nate wins,and by a finish


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Melvin might have more power, but you still haven't explained why you think Nate has a weak chin- the guy has never been knocked out or even seriously rocked. And Guillard has been subbed many times by weaker ground fighters than Nate. I'd be glad to sig bet you that Nate wins,and by a finish


I don't know, Nate's bro is my favorite fighter so I'm not really biased against him at all. If I had to pick an outright winner I would go with Diaz, but I have a bad feeling for him if it stays standing...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think maynard will beat Huerta.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

what are their records again? even tho Nate lost his last fight, is this a "matchmaker decision" or is this legitimate "Diaz needs same caliber, Melvin needs same caliber"...b/c if all the UFC does is match entertaining fighters to entertaining fighters, it's a biased, self-serving, rip-off.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Its not on the list on the previous page but on wiki they have Chris Lytle VS Carlos Condit announced.

This fight for me is better than the main event. I was wondering when Condit would return - his fight with Kampmann is one of the highlights of the year so far for me. Maynard/Huerta i agree is also much much better fight than diaz/guillard.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think diaz will win by submission or UD


I think maynard will win by UD lay and pray. Huertas fight with guida showed he could be taken down and controlled easily


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Guillard by ko
Huerta by ud. Unless his hearts just not into being the best lw and just wants to make movies.
Then hopefully maynard by ko


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

If Melvin catches Nate with one of those haymakers of his it will lights out for Nate. But on the other hand if Nate gets Melvin to the ground tap or nap for Melvin. Melvin has a strong standup game while Nate has solid ground game. If Melvin can keep this fight standing and stay in the pocket he might be able to bring home a win. Nate loves to stand back and pick his shots with his jab. While Melvin enjoys dashing inside with vicious hooks. Nate has to annoy him with the jabs but he has to be weary of the one hit quitters of Melvin tho. Anything can happen.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopefully melvin has trained a lot on the ground and his cardio. Great striker and lots of potential he just needs to focus. That being said the loser should get the boot.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzly909 said:


> Hopefully melvin has trained a lot on the ground and his cardio. Great striker and lots of potential he just needs to focus. That being said the loser should get the boot.


why would melvin get the boot if he loses? he is coming off of 2 wins. diaz on the other hand needs this win, although i wouldnt be too sure that he would get cut if he does lose. im going with diaz via 2nd round RNC


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

mihklo said:


> why would melvin get the boot if he loses? he is coming off of 2 wins. diaz on the other hand needs this win, although i wouldnt be too sure that he would get cut if he does lose. im going with diaz via 2nd round RNC


Though i actually like melvin and the way he fights he constantly disappoints by being caught in submissions that he should have seen coming. I would like to see him win. Seems like people easily choke him out. Great striker just needs ground game.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Grizzly909 said:


> Hopefully melvin has trained a lot on the ground and his cardio. Great striker and lots of potential he just needs to focus. That being said the loser should get the boot.


neither one of them should get the boot...diaz has done well in the UFC and yes he is coming off of 2 losses but they were decisions and to very good LW fighters in Clay guida and Joe Stevenson...melvin is coming off THREE wins 2 of which were in the UFC, so I dont think either one of them are close to being cut..


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

nah...I got a feeling Diaz will get cut if he loses this one.


*The UFC RARELY keeps someone coming off 3 straight losses (decision or KO)....the only person that gets tht type of treatment is Houston Alexander (and Dana only gives him a break because he does childrens charities)*

With that said, Melvin will probably stuff 92% of Diaz takedowns and try to keep this one standing. I think Diaz isnt strong enough to keep it on the ground for more than 0:15.

Guillard by KO


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

Personally I think Maynard vs Huerta should be the Main Event. This can be a showcase fight for Maynard who prob needs this win and another (sherk or guida or edgar rematch?) to secure a title shot.

The winner of diaz/gullard isn't really in contention for a title anytime soon. I guess it will let the winner get back on track though... more of a resurection fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

MMAMoneyLine said:


> Man...Maynard is getting a real raw deal. First he gets passed up for a title shot at Penn/Florian. Now, he can't even main event a UFN over two guys who aren't even in the top 5.


 
I disagree.....he is a great fighter that came from TUFF even though he fought forever before that(not the point).....

The point is Diego sanchez is better than Gray Maynard and is 22-2 and hasnt got a title shot yet.....why so soon in his UFC career does Maynard deserve one, especially over Diego....???


I think that Diaz takes this fight, dont get me wrong melvin could win but i always see him as having all the tools needed and always getting caught, and I see Nate pullin a sneaky sub and gettin back to his Gracie roots......:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

ehh.....I think people are too quick to jump up and scream about Mlevin's ground game.

The minute you mention Melvin Guillard people have this knee-jerk reaction "oh oh oh he'll get caught in a sub!!! he'll get caught in a sub!! he lacks ground game, he lacks ground game" When in reality, Joes Stevenson and Clay Guida have more losses by submission than him...so its all relative to the fighter.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sekou said:


> ehh.....I think people are too quick to jump up and scream about Mlevin's ground game.
> 
> The minute you mention Melvin Guillard people have this knee-jerk reaction "oh oh oh he'll get caught in a sub!!! he'll get caught in a sub!! he lacks ground game, he lacks ground game" When in reality, Joes Stevenson and Clay Guida have more losses by submission than him...so its all relative to the fighter.


Okay...but melvin has gotten subbed by sub-par fighters (not including josh neer) whereas Clay and joe daddy have gotten subbed by some DAMN good fighters, i.e. roger huerta & bj penn


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sekou said:


> ehh.....I think people are too quick to jump up and scream about Mlevin's ground game.
> 
> The minute you mention Melvin Guillard people have this knee-jerk reaction "oh oh oh he'll get caught in a sub!!! he'll get caught in a sub!! he lacks ground game, he lacks ground game" When in reality, Joes Stevenson and Clay Guida have more losses by submission than him...so its all relative to the fighter.


 
Im not tryin to say that he doesnt have a good ground game, I would def say that Diaz has a better one.......Melvin just always seems to be on the mat on his knees with his hands on his head as if to indicate.....shit how did I fall for that............



Stokes said:


> Okay...but melvin has gotten subbed by sub-par fighters (not including josh neer) whereas Clay and joe daddy have gotten subbed by some DAMN good fighters, i.e. roger huerta & bj penn


Very true I dont believe he wont get caught by Nate, and with Nate comming off two losses i feel like I know why they have him fighting someone like Melvin....who at one point was on his way out of the UFC...or close at least.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Stokes said:


> Okay...but melvin has gotten subbed by sub-par fighters (not including josh neer) whereas Clay and joe daddy have gotten subbed by some DAMN good fighters, i.e. roger huerta & bj penn


yeah yeah...the whole "calibre of fighter" arguement is getting old, no offense. Joe Daddy got subbed by Chris Brennan (for Jah's sake).

Its all relative.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sekou said:


> *yeah yeah...the whole "calibre of fighter" arguement is getting old*, no offense. Joe Daddy got subbed by Chris Brennan (for Jah's sake).
> 
> Its all relative.


how is it a f'n argument??? its just truth and knowledge of the sport, u have a lot better chance of getting subbed by a guy like bj penn than you do someone like ryan stout...give me a break


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Stokes said:


> how is it a f'n argument??? its just truth and knowledge of the sport, u have a lot better chance of getting subbed by a guy like bj penn than you do someone like ryan stout...give me a break


 
There def is a diff in skill level.....I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

*WAR Diaz & Huerta!*


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn I cant stand that f**king retard diaz. Damn you got yourself a little money now a days hire a god damn speech pathalogist or something.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> Damn I cant stand that f**king retard diaz. Damn you got yourself a little money now a days hire a god damn speech pathalogist or something.


Terrible post from a terrible poster.

Do people like you kill their girlfriends when they break up with them because they don't know how to accept loss or don't know how to move on?

No, seriously.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Terrible post from a terrible poster.
> 
> Do people like you kill their girlfriends when they break up with them because they don't know how to accept loss or don't know how to move on?
> 
> No, seriously.


wow where the f**k did you pull that out of. I dislike diaz with a passion and now I kill my girlfriends. Move on about what.....Dumbass:sarcastic12:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> wow where the f**k did you pull that out of. I dislike diaz with a passion and now I kill my girlfriends. Move on about what.....Dumbass:sarcastic12:


Do you think before you post?

- Calling Nate a retard (Fighter bashing)
- Sounding like a retard yourself (f#$($(@@()@##*#*#*@$**!&!_# look at me im a tuff guy i ca n sweer LOLOLOL!!!!111111)
- Post was almost sherdog worthy (Disgusting)

Nice try...but fail.


----------



## Rupert (Apr 26, 2009)

This card looks real good, Huerta vs. Maynard and Credeur vs. Quarry both have FOTN potential. Can't wait.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Do you think before you post?
> 
> - Calling Nate a retard (Fighter bashing)
> - Sounding like a retard yourself (f#$($(@@()@##*#*#*@$**!&!_# look at me im a tuff guy i ca n sweer LOLOLOL!!!!111111)
> ...


Ok im sorry let me fix the misunderstanding.


I love every mma fighter in the whole entire universe, I should love and respect all of them. They all should be my equal favorites. There isnt a reason to dislike any of them.

Dude im done arguing. DOnt get cranky if Nate happens to be your favorite fighter. NOt everyone is gonna like him and say nice things about him. My fav is gsp im sure theres alot of people who cant stand him. 

Its ok little buddy life goes on............End of argument


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> Damn I cant stand that f**king retard diaz. Damn you got yourself a little money now a days hire a god damn speech pathalogist or something.





KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Terrible post from a terrible poster.
> 
> Do people like you kill their girlfriends when they break up with them because they don't know how to accept loss or don't know how to move on?
> 
> No, seriously.





TERMINATOR said:


> wow where the f**k did you pull that out of. I dislike diaz with a passion and now I kill my girlfriends. Move on about what.....Dumbass:sarcastic12:





KryptoNITE^^ said:


> Do you think before you post?
> 
> - Calling Nate a retard (Fighter bashing)
> - Sounding like a retard yourself (f#$($(@@()@##*#*#*@$**!&!_# look at me im a tuff guy i ca n sweer LOLOLOL!!!!111111)
> ...


Let it go guys or take it to PM's.....keep it civil on the boards.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You know Diaz has a speech impediment. That's not really his fault. That's like telling a diabetic to learn how to eat more sugar.


He can't afford to lose 3 in a row. He should get the submission win in my opinion.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

I say diaz over melvin and huerta over maynard


----------



## Mo Issa (Aug 16, 2009)

why do people say Nate has a suspect chin. His fight with Gray Maynard from TUF 5 proved the exact opposite of that. Gray was dishing out brutal ground n pound, and the whole time nate just took it waiting for his opening while bleeding pretty badly, and eventually he subbed Gray.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hawk said:


> I say diaz over melvin and huerta over maynard


 
I agree with Diaz, but Huerta has been in hollywood or at least he thought he was and maybe Maynard has a better chance than most think.....

Im going Maynard and Diaz.......:thumbsup:

Havent seen you on the boards dude, welcome and enjoy your time here hit the staff if you need any help.......

CC420


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Maynard is the favorite in this fight. Huerta had a lot of problems with Guida and Maynard is bigger and a better wrestler than Guida. I expect to see Huerta get controlled in this fight and lose a unanimous decision unless he can somehow catch Gray late in the fight after losing throughout most of it. I just don't see Huerta stuffing his take downs. I don't see many people at all in the lightweight division being able to do that. I see people beating Gray, but probably someone with better stand up or a good offensive guard.

This won't be very exciting in my opinion.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

As of yet NOBODY has been willing to stand and trade with Nate and I think his striking is a bit underrated, if it goes to the ground then I think Nate will sub him. Melvin's transitions are not on the same level. Nate should have a good reach advantage and I dont see Melvin working the clinch so his only hope is to KO Nate and I just dont see that happening. 

Nate Diaz by TKO round two.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Maynard is a no brainer for me as Coldcall said Huerta has been in H-wood too long. Huerta doesn't want to fight anymore, OK, I still like the guy. I certainly wouldn't wish something awful on him like prison **** or a televised fight with Gray Maynard but nobody asked me. I like this fight I bet the odds are going to be fantastic maybe even something like Maynard -115. If Huerta is favored and you are looking for me, I'll be the excited guy with shit in his pants.

Diaz/Guillard
I can't get any traction with this argument but I'll try again. DIAZ NEEDS TO MOVE UP IN WEIGHT. Sorry, I know for 99% of fighters the answer is to move down but not for Diaz and certainly not for the now defunct Corey Hill. 

Diaz is not strong enough at 155. This was not a problem before Clay Guida showed everyone how to exploit it. Guillard is going to boot-stomp Diaz because of his strength. Yes, Joe Daddy guillotined Guillard in 19 sec. Is Guillard more experienced now? Who cares? Joe Daddy gets huge torque coz he's compact and Guillard could probably KO Diaz while in his guillotine. 

Melvin showed patience in his last fight but I think he will take Diaz's back, move him up against the cage, hurt him with hooks until Diaz half-daze rolls only to get KO'd with GNP. If he catches Melvin in a submission, Melvin will pull out of it because the strength balance couldn't be less skewed in his favor. 

Diaz needs to move up in weight so that he doesn't get manipulated to the embarassing degree we see at 155. Guida showed what to do and it is easy to do it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now they say, Dan Miller isn't going to be able to fight next week:


> The UFC Fight Night 19 card is still undergoing changes with less than two weeks until the event. UFC newcomer Jay Silva will step in for the injured Dan Miller and face TUF 7 runner-up CB Dollaway on the non-televised preliminary portion of the event. News of Miller's injury and Silva's insertion in the bout was first reported by MMA Madness.com.
> 
> According to the report, Dollaway's original opponent, Dan Miller, was forced to withdraw due to an infection that he developed. Miller was looking to rebound from a loss he suffered at the hands of Chael Sonnen at UFC 98 in May.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...to-fill-in-against-CB-Dollaway-at-UFN-19.html


----------



## Huertafan1981 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think Diaz is going to submit melvin.Even though Melvin looked pretty good in his last fight, it can go either way.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Maynard is a no brainer for me as Coldcall said Huerta has been in H-wood too long. Huerta doesn't want to fight anymore, OK, I still like the guy. I certainly wouldn't wish something awful on him like prison **** or a televised fight with Gray Maynard but nobody asked me. I like this fight I bet the odds are going to be fantastic maybe even something like Maynard -115. If Huerta is favored and you are looking for me, I'll be the excited guy with shit in his pants.
> 
> Diaz/Guillard
> I can't get any traction with this argument but I'll try again. DIAZ NEEDS TO MOVE UP IN WEIGHT. Sorry, I know for 99% of fighters the answer is to move down but not for Diaz and certainly not for the now defunct Corey Hill.
> ...


Well we know someone's been watching Imagination Station.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I honestly think people overhype BJJ black belts, we've seen alot of this (especially in regards to wrestlers) the past couple years. The UFC does have some good BJJ bb's.....but lets be honest, most of them aint Gracie's lol

Im not downplaying their skills but c'mon....we all know Nate Diaz cant handle wrestlers and needs to gain some weight. 

please stop hyping these BJJ "artists" against wrestlers, lol

word to Damien Maia :laugh:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Grizzly909 said:


> Hopefully melvin has trained a lot on the ground and his cardio. Great striker and lots of potential he just needs to focus. That being said the loser should get the boot.


I sure hope Melvins been working on hi GG, thats the only thing he needs to be complete. Hes alot stronger than Nate and a better striker and wrestler, im gonna go with Guillard, even though I cant stand his cocky ass wanna be randalman attitude.


----------



## baw4ua (Sep 11, 2009)

melvins cardio has never been good if nate can weather the initial onslaught and avoid the ko he'll be able to take him down at will and school him on the ground. 

maynard huerta should def be the main event as far as star power but exitment wise guillard diaz is money


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Diaz is better at everything except wrestling. Melvin gets ko'ed in the second.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz has never shown any power in his hands, only way he'll win is by a choke. I see Guillard handing out alot of punishment, but Diaz can usually hang through it. Might be like the Guillard Neer fight, where Neer pulled off a sub late in the fight after taking alot of punishment.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm actually excited for this fight..

I can't wait till the 16th..

Go Diaz!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like this card.


----------



## MMA is cool (Sep 14, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Guillard is better at everything. Diaz gets ko'ed in the second.


fixed*


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Well we know someone's been watching Imagination Station.


WTF is Imagination Station some sort of Canadian Sesame Street? This quote of yours is horrible by the way. It just is. 

I think Guillard is going to KO Diaz or outpoint him. Like I said Diaz needs to move up in weight because he isn't strong enough to compete at 155. He was winning fights until people figured out that if you stay out of his guard you have nothing to fear. Guillard is a ball of muscle and I have no reason to believe he can't do exactly what Guida and Stephenson did. These two guys beat Diaz and it wasn't rocket science, go watch the fights. It was all about strength and Guillard will do it the same way if he doesn't KO Diaz first.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I like Nate's game but he's gonna get stomped by Melvin. Guillard has miles more of experience. Guillard is physically bigger and much stronger than Nate Diaz. Melvin could easily knock Nate out cold. Diaz's only chance to win this would be to get it to the mat and pull off a quick submission. I don't see it happening. I think Guillard will pressure Diaz, keep it standing & cut him off. If Nate decides to stand and trade in the pocket with Guillard, he will get put to sleep...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Jesy Blue said:


> Lightweight bout: *Nate Diaz* vs. Melvin Guillard
> Lightweight bout: Gray Maynard vs. *Roger Huerta*
> 
> Lightweight bout: Ronnys Torres vs. *Jeremy Stephens*
> ...


sam except gray wins via tko/ud


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

What time does the event start on Spike? 9pm as usual?


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

No, 8. Its started


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

They replaying it at 11 or 12 then??? :confused05: My girl is recording Top Model and So You Think You Can Dance and I don't even feel like fighting with her while she's sick.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Pr0d1gy said:


> They replaying it at 11 or 12 then??? :confused05: My girl is recording Top Model and So You Think You Can Dance and I don't even feel like fighting with her while she's sick.


She has to go, it's that simple. :thumb02:


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> She has to go, it's that simple. :thumb02:


I would agree if she wasn't sick and normally so great to me. I got really lucky, of course she did too :thumb02:


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

I really wanna see Melvin knock Diaz straight into the WEC


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Melvin is looking like he's going to school Diaz!


Edit: Diaz just made me eat my words lol.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hahaha awsome


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Perfect night, thank you Diaz!


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

OH MY! That was gorgeous woooo! That was perfect.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

HAHA HAAA, NATE! Beautiful sub, Melvin looked game, had me damn worried. Nice display of respect at the end, I have to say that I was not expecting that. Great show tonight, thanks UFC!


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

sigh...why did he take him down....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Best timed/choiced take down ever.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Halebop said:


> Maynard is a no brainer for me as Coldcall said Huerta has been in H-wood too long. Huerta doesn't want to fight anymore, OK, I still like the guy. I certainly wouldn't wish something awful on him like prison **** or a televised fight with Gray Maynard but nobody asked me. I like this fight I bet the odds are going to be fantastic maybe even something like Maynard -115. If Huerta is favored and you are looking for me, I'll be the excited guy with shit in his pants.
> 
> Diaz/Guillard
> I can't get any traction with this argument but I'll try again. DIAZ NEEDS TO MOVE UP IN WEIGHT. Sorry, I know for 99% of fighters the answer is to move down but not for Diaz and certainly not for the now defunct Corey Hill.
> ...


I disagreed with this post since I first read it, but I wanted Diaz to prove it was untrue with his actions. Actions speaking louder than words, afterall. The funny thing is about your post, Guillard got submitted by a guillotine choke. I think you put too much emphasis on strength. This wasn't a Brock Lesnar type strength difference.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, no replay until Saturday???? Weak.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Never ever bet on Gulliard to win. He is a total waste of a roster spot in the UFC. I seriously think he is the biggest tool in MMA. Lets bounce off the cage and try and look cool, oh wait I am getting choked out. 

If you can't tell I hate that guy lol.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm glad Diaz won..

Gulliotine choke FTW..


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mad props to the ufc for not letting Nate get on the mic after this fight. That was the best move of the night.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Mad props to the ufc for not letting Nate get on the mic after this fight. That was the best move of the night.


Haha pretty sure it was because they were out of time... either that or they couldnt find a lisp to english translator.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Im not tryin to say that he doesnt have a good ground game, *I would def say that Diaz has a better one*.......Melvin just always seems to be on the mat on his knees with his hands on his head as if to indicate.....shit how did I fall for that............
> 
> 
> 
> *Very true I dont believe he wont get caught by Nate,* and with Nate comming off two losses i feel like I know why they have him fighting someone like Melvin....who at one point was on his way out of the UFC...or close at least.....:thumbsup:





Sekou said:


> yeah yeah...the whole "calibre of fighter" arguement is getting old, no offense. Joe Daddy got subbed by Chris Brennan (for Jah's sake).
> 
> Its all relative.


 
Nailed it....:confused02:

CC420


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I was loving how Guillard was droping Diaz & rag dolling him around at the beginning of the fight... but man Guillard just needs to quit now if he has no intention of improving his ground game... I still think Diaz is nothing special.. it's always the same scenerio for him get beat up real bad & than pull a submission out the ass in survivor mode against guys with no jitz vackground or turtles on their backs with no ground game what so ever like Guillard.....he'll never make it in the top 10 picture at LW...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Guilard had some really nice throws in the beginning of the fight but then he just got way too cocky and got caught in a submission..


----------

